# It's what I live for



## lostprophet (Jan 5, 2008)

I just want to give him a cuddle
*
Click photo for high res version*


----------



## pamcakes (Jan 5, 2008)

stunning, thanks for sharing!


----------



## RKW3 (Jan 5, 2008)

That's so cool how you see otters and foxes all the time. Nice shot! :thumbup:


----------



## abraxas (Jan 5, 2008)

Why was I expecting an otter?

Ever think of cross breeding the two species- a foxtter or an ottox?  How's your PS morphing?

Great shot too.


----------



## NikonLady52 (Jan 5, 2008)

Really, nice image, LP


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 5, 2008)

Love how the red colour of the fox stands out so well against the dark background


----------



## Campbell (Jan 5, 2008)

Your fox photos are always great :thumbup:


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 6, 2008)

abraxas said:


> Why was I expecting an otter?


 
Why was *I* expecting an otter, too??? :scratch:

And what?
You _don't_ live for the TPF meet-ups? 
Oh well, no, can't.
Else you'd be nice and come to mine... _sniff_ :cry:

Your fox photos are just like Raymond's bird photos.
Does that tell you enough?


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 6, 2008)

pamcakes said:


> stunning, thanks for sharing!



many thanks



RKW3 said:


> That's so cool how you see otters and foxes all the time. Nice shot! :thumbup:



I wish it was all the time but sadly its not



abraxas said:


> Why was I expecting an otter?
> 
> Ever think of cross breeding the two species- a foxtter or an ottox?  How's your PS morphing?
> 
> Great shot too.



well to be honest its wildlife in general I live for
sadly my skills are lacking 



NikonLady52 said:


> Really, nice image, LP



many thanks



Antarctican said:


> Love how the red colour of the fox stands out so well against the dark background



cheers



Campbell said:


> Your fox photos are always great :thumbup:



thank you



LaFoto said:


> Why was *I* expecting an otter, too??? :scratch:
> 
> And what?
> You _don't_ live for the TPF meet-ups?
> ...



Well that has to be the greatest complement ever :hugs:

well yeah the meetups as well, they are probably the best thing about TPF


----------



## Robstar1619 (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow..and wow..what can i say!.Just awsome picture:thumbup:


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 6, 2008)

thank you


----------



## Sirene (Jan 6, 2008)

Amazing !!


----------



## doenoe (Jan 7, 2008)

very nice. Lovely colors :thumbup:


----------



## Kleetz (Jan 7, 2008)

so beautiful it hurts


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 7, 2008)

cheers muchly


----------



## callisto (Jan 9, 2008)

stunning.
absolutley beautiful
great catch!


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 10, 2008)

many thanks


----------



## jstuedle (Jan 10, 2008)

LP, this is undoubtedly the best in-the-wild fox image I have ever seen. Simply stunning. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Goldeeno (Jan 10, 2008)

Stunning shot, so cute and innocent... untill it eats my chickens!!!


----------



## IndieMe (Jan 10, 2008)

Such an amazing shot,

I don't understand how people can use them for fur.


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 10, 2008)

jstuedle said:


> LP, this is undoubtedly the best in-the-wild fox image I have ever seen. Simply stunning. Thank you so much for sharing.



well there is nothing wild about my fox shots but thank you anyway



Goldeeno said:


> Stunning shot, so cute and innocent... untill it eats my chickens!!!



many thanks
how about a better fence?



IndieMe said:


> Such an amazing shot,
> 
> I don't understand how people can use them for fur.



thank you

nor can I


----------

